# 150 gallon Tropheus tank



## kazfish (Aug 1, 2012)

What is the best substrate for a Tropheus tank to promote breeding?

How many pounds would be needed for a 150 gallon? (72" X 24" X 18").

And finally, what is the best strategy for setting up rocks and plants to promote breeding. There will be 20 Tropheus, 2 Leleupi's and 2 Calvus that are all about 3 yrs old and pretty decent size.

Thank you.

TK


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sand. Something with a larger grain like pool filter sand.

I have a tank with the same footprint and minimal rockwork. I used about 75 lbs. My sand level meets the tank trim.

May want to visit the Lake Tang section on setup, but having several distinct rock piles for the rock dwellers will help them establish territories.


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Sand is the best substrate by far for trophs.

I prefer to have distinct territories. I have a few large pieces of lace rock spread out. This way the dominant male does not claim everything as his own.

You can fit a heck of a lot more Trophs in a 150. I would shoot for the 50-60 range minimum.

Trophs love current. Think about adding 2 Hydor circulation pumps.

Acclimation is key. Treat them with kid gloves the first few weeks. Feed extremely lightly. Have metro and epsom salt on hand.


----------



## kazfish (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you..excellent feedback. I am actually transferring this established colony over from a 75 gallon where they have thrived but not bred much. One Moorii seems to be dominating the tank - only 3 offspring though so far. They seem really cramped in the 75. I have 8 Duboises who are very healthy and big but not breeding. I want to give them more space to breed. I will have an Eheim Pro II and a Aqua Clear 300 running together.


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Moorii are notorious for being slow breeders with small clutches. I started with a group of 24 moliro in a 90 and they breed steadily but only 1-2 fry per clutch make it. I am not stripping however.

I started with 4 males and 21 females. I had 4 big pieces of lace rock spread out with a distinct break in each territory. One continuous pile and the dominant male thinks that is all his.

I really only see breeding from the same 4-5 females. Every month I end up with a handful of fry. There are more prolific species of trophs out there for sure.

You can try feeding mysis once a week. Soak maybe half a cube in water first to defrost it. They extra protein could prompt egg production.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I used 50 lbs of PFS in my 125 which has same footprint as the 150 - seemed to be about right.


----------



## kazfish (Aug 1, 2012)

I ended up using 100 pounds of pool filter sand. Perfect.

Thanks


----------

